# Deer cart



## JohnnyT (Oct 30, 2017)

What is the best deer "game" cart less than $100


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 30, 2017)

I saw a deer tracker using a plastic sled like you put duck decoys and accessories in. I used it to get a deer out and it works great. I bought mine through Home Depot for about $40.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 31, 2017)

the herters cart from Cabelas is pretty cheap. Around $60 on sale


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2017)

Sportsmans guide has one for 49.99 and free shipping.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 31, 2017)

Deer sleigh'r...$25 at sportsman guide.  Not a cart, but it is pack-able and works great.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Deer sleigh'r...$25 at sportsman guide.  Not a cart, but it is pack-able and works great.



I have both a sleigh and a cart. Both work great in different situations.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 14, 2017)

thought about this one....
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...apacity-packman-deer-cart-with-20-wheels.html


----------



## Rabun (Nov 15, 2017)

That looks nice, but where I hunt, carts just aren't practical...mountain terrain, logs, boulders, laurel, etc.  I could definitely see them useful in flatter terrain though.  Get one and let's see a deer draped across it on the way out of the woods


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Jan 6, 2018)

What I’ve used for 40 years, a good rope


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 7, 2018)

Bought mine from Academy Sports. I think around $60 bucks. I've had good service out of it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 7, 2018)

Wooly Bugger said:


> What I’ve used for 40 years, a good rope




X-2....Tie the front legs around the deers neck and they
drag thru the woods lots easier.....On a buck use horns to
drag out...

I do have a Sportsmans Guide cart but unless it is a really
big deer i just tie it up and drag it out...


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm thinking about getting the Sherpa game cart because half the problem with getting a deer out when your hunting in the midwest is you have to get your stand out along with it.  This allows easy way to get your climber in and out while also taking the deer with it.  Has anyone used one of these yet?


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2018)

Sure is nice when you can haul your climber in those carts.

All about the terrain, I suppose.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Sherpa game cart because half the problem with getting a deer out when your hunting in the midwest is you have to get your stand out along with it.  This allows easy way to get your climber in and out while also taking the deer with it.  Has anyone used one of these yet?



I bought one and I like it.  Very compact when your not using it and easily stored.  Plus it sits right under you when your in the stand.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is one I purchased.  Have only used it once on someone else's deer.  This could be used in the mountains if you have a long logging road to walk or gated off road.  There are instances where I think it would come in handy. 

http://therackpacker.com/


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 18, 2018)

bought an Ameristrep from walmart - $50.  made with the same materials of a basic ladder stand.  folds pretty easy.  the tire smell awful, so let i it air outside for a bit


----------



## habersham hammer (Dec 19, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> thought about this one....
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...apacity-packman-deer-cart-with-20-wheels.html



 Got one just like this and it is the bomb.com


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2018)

Best IMO


----------

